# Best protective turnout boots?



## lyndsayberesford (22 August 2012)

With my horse injuring itself (kicking at a horsefly) i am now going to boot up all 4 legs. 

Does anyone have experience with decent turnout boots, i am paranoid that they will rub his legs which will make him even more irritable and sore! 

Bought these the other week for his hind legs as they are the ones kicking around and causing damage







Got some cliff barnsby normal brushing boots for the front

Planning on using just the rubber pull on overreach boots on all 4 legs too.

Any better ideas?


----------



## McW (22 August 2012)

if it's just light protection look at horze pile lined boots if you want something more substantial try premier equine air cooled ones


----------



## moodymare_1993 (22 August 2012)

hi op, i am also going to turn out my horse with all four legs booted up, she kicked a manhole 3 weeeks ago tomorrow and sliced her hind fetlock joint open, thankfully its just a deep flesh wound but its taking its time to heal cuz of where it is and she is still on box rest for another 2 weeks atleast, i dont want to risk hurting herself again as shes only young and by the looks of it, very accidemt prone. i am looking around for some good turnout boots too, if you find anything wprth looking at could you let me know?


----------



## lyndsayberesford (23 August 2012)

yeh will do! 

i want full cannon bone/fetlock/pastern protection for him! really dont trust him not to injure another leg! 

likewise if you find anything good that keeps them cool at the same time let me know!


----------



## amy_b (23 August 2012)

I have these - 
Close contact chaps

I think you will find most (all in my experience!!!) boots designed for exercise will rub, failing that you can cause damage by keeping them booted up all day causes the leg to get too hot, for long periods of time this can be quite damaging to the leg.

I chose these ones because they are lightweight and can be left on for up to 12 hours at a time, they are breathable (MOST arent) they are the same material/style as stretch and flex boots, I've had a set of those for YONKS so Im hopefull that these will last equally as long!  
realistically the most common injury you are preventing in a field is minor, kicking themselves, these wont protect against a tiger attack but I decided to risk that rather than protect to the hilt and cause more problems like rubbing and overheating


----------



## lyndsayberesford (23 August 2012)

yeh i see what you are saying!

i have the equilibrium exercise wraps and boots too (white ones) and they are super boots! So are these just the same but wrap further down ?


----------



## amy_b (23 August 2012)

yeah they go down to the bulb of the heel and have velcro all along where the boot meets on top of the usual touch tabs.


----------

